# What is kernel{if_io_tqg}? 100% load of core



## vlad1983 (May 3, 2019)

Please tell me, what is processes kernel{if_io_tqg_?}, on my server they load core on 100%.

```
last pid: 99557;  load averages:  6.35,  6.34,  6.30                                                    up 0+21:28:59  21:12:00
507 threads:   14 running, 475 sleeping, 18 waiting
CPU 0:  0.0% user,  0.0% nice,  100% system,  0.0% interrupt,  0.0% idle
CPU 1: 11.4% user,  0.0% nice, 19.6% system,  0.4% interrupt, 68.6% idle
CPU 2:  0.0% user,  0.0% nice, 99.6% system,  0.4% interrupt,  0.0% idle
CPU 3: 11.4% user,  0.0% nice, 17.3% system,  0.4% interrupt, 71.0% idle
CPU 4:  0.0% user,  0.0% nice,  100% system,  0.0% interrupt,  0.0% idle
CPU 5: 12.9% user,  0.0% nice, 20.4% system,  1.2% interrupt, 65.5% idle
CPU 6:  0.0% user,  0.0% nice,  100% system,  0.0% interrupt,  0.0% idle
CPU 7: 13.7% user,  0.0% nice, 12.9% system,  0.4% interrupt, 72.9% idle
Mem: 385M Active, 949M Inact, 2296M Wired, 4008M Free
ARC: 1379M Total, 463M MFU, 775M MRU, 1243K Anon, 15M Header, 126M Other
     980M Compressed, 2185M Uncompressed, 2.23:1 Ratio
Swap: 4096M Total, 4096M Free

  PID USERNAME    PRI NICE   SIZE    RES STATE    C   TIME     CPU COMMAND
    0 root        -76    -      0  5136K CPU4     4  17.3H 100.00% [kernel{if_io_tqg_4}]
    0 root        -76    -      0  5136K CPU2     2  17.0H  99.61% [kernel{if_io_tqg_2}]
    0 root        -76    -      0  5136K CPU0     0  17.0H  99.51% [kernel{if_io_tqg_0}]
    0 root        -76    -      0  5136K CPU6     6  17.3H  93.83% [kernel{if_io_tqg_6}]
   11 root        155 ki31      0   128K CPU7     7  17.2H  71.66% [idle{idle: cpu7}]
   11 root        155 ki31      0   128K CPU3     3  17.1H  71.64% [idle{idle: cpu3}]
   11 root        155 ki31      0   128K RUN      1  16.9H  71.23% [idle{idle: cpu1}]
   11 root        155 ki31      0   128K CPU5     5  17.2H  70.12% [idle{idle: cpu5}]
```


```
# uname -a
FreeBSD  12.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE r341666 GENERIC  amd64
```


```
# netstat -h 1
            input        (Total)           output
   packets  errs idrops      bytes    packets  errs      bytes colls
      300k     0     0       227M       255k  1.6k       200M     0
      239k     0     0       168M       233k  1.9k       154M     0
      362k     0     0       274M       344k  1.9k       261M     0
      330k     0     0       246M       322k  1.8k       236M     0
```


----------



## SirDice (May 7, 2019)

I'm not entirely sure but it appears to be related to a task queue for interfaces (part of iflib(4)). What (network) interfaces does the machine have? And do you have a lot of network traffic?


----------

